# New Soilwork song!



## linchpin (Dec 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1UitA7kvTA


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my. That is fucking awesome. Love it.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 17, 2012)

I like it. Sounds like some damn fine Soilwork to theses ears.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy moley this is amazing


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 17, 2012)

WELCOME. BACK. SOILWORK. 

That mix...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness. This is UNREAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrace (Dec 17, 2012)

I can barely tell what's going on but it's awesome! haha

Edit: Nevermind, didn't have my speakers turned up lmao, smooth..​


----------



## wankerness (Dec 17, 2012)

I liked the intro, very at the gates. I liked MOST of this a lot, the verses, post-chorus, bridge, etc are all great, the rhythm guitar tone is awesome again, like they went back to the same amps as Natural Born Chaos or something. I don't like the chorus, though, the guitar arpeggios are so major that it reminds me of the chorus of that goddam "Beast and the Harlot" song by Avenged Sevenfold.

Avenged Sevenfold - Beast and the Harlot (With lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## goherpsNderp (Dec 17, 2012)

not bad, but the last 2 albums tricked me the same way. good-but-not-great song released, giving hope the rest of the album will be great, and then ends up being super formulaic and (imo) boring.

i hope im wrong.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 17, 2012)

Sworn to a Great Divide is very underrated imo. Ok so its not he Soilwork we grew up on, but practically every song is so catchy itll be stuck in your head all day. Panic Broadcast was sorta hit or miss. Songs were either throwaway, or really awesome.


----------



## ridner (Dec 17, 2012)

this just CRUSHED the extremely low expectations I had for this. I have not really dug too much from these guys since Natural Born Chaos. This jams!


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 17, 2012)

Growing up APP was one of my favorite albums. Stoked for this.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 17, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> Growing up APP was one of my favorite albums. Stoked for this.



Growing up Soilwork was suggested to me by a friend. He claimed to vouch for APP (which had just been released) 100%. He told me that if I go out and buy it, and don't like it, he will buy it from me, for cost. Told me he has made the same offer to any of our friends that were into metal and some others I didn't know. He said 'you know how many copies I have? just 1. havent had to buy one back yet". Thats the end of the world's most uninteresting story.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 17, 2012)

This takes me back to SBS and APP days.

Excellent.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god yes this is awesome. Even more psyched for the tour with Loomis.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 18, 2012)

first listen = 'trying to write late for the kill, early for the slaughter pt.2 because we need to come out with a bang' but missing the mark especially groove, feel & phrasing wise. & adding sweep guitars behind chorus' sort of seems to cheapen Soilwork to me. Where once existed super lush key/synth parts, now exists this 'sounds like everyone else, but with Speed on vocals' sound. So, mehh for me, but I figured as much with Peter being gone.
-Brent


----------



## abandonist (Dec 18, 2012)

Chainheart Machine or Bust.

That album was so incredible, and every record has been a little bit worse than the last one.


----------



## schutejame (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it. Sounds like some damn fine Soilwork to theses ears.


----------



## DLG (Dec 18, 2012)

can't really be surprised by soilwork in 2012, but this is good. 

excellent chorus, especially the end when strid goes higher, really nice tension to end the chorus. 

wish there was a nice solo though.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 18, 2012)

It definately has potential to be awesome. Loved Panic Broadcast, this has some of that vibe too, but can't feel like some of the melodies are "off".

This pleases me.


----------



## Ki16 (Dec 18, 2012)

Strid sounds amazinggg!!!! Song is pretty damnn good. Im a bit doubtful that the new record will top The Panic Broadcast simply because Peter Wichers isn't present on it.


----------



## -Infidel- (Dec 18, 2012)

YES!!


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 18, 2012)

So awesome! can't wait for this album


----------



## yellowv (Dec 18, 2012)

I love everything Soilwork does. This is no exception.


----------



## Dan (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm probably the minority here but that track actually did nothing for me, im hoping theres something on the album that i'm going to be interested in but i just found that it a bit.. unmemorable. 

Bear in mind i'm a really big Soilwork fan, i just feel that after Stabbing the Drama theres not been a whole song of theirs that has really interested me from start to finish.


----------



## Joose (Dec 19, 2012)

DLG said:


> can't really be surprised by soilwork in 2012, but this is good.
> 
> excellent chorus, especially the end when strid goes higher, really nice tension to end the chorus.
> 
> wish there was a nice solo though.



I liked the solo a lot.

In fact, I liked everything a lot.

This song kicks ass!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Dec 19, 2012)

hmm...now that was all kinds of tasty.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2012)

FUCK.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate it when my favourite bands release new material...

*Please, don't let it suck... Please!!!*

This... does *NOT* suck! 

I guess I've felt like this since my bad experience with St. Anger...
Woke up in a strange house on New Year's day, totally hungover. Some cruel and twisted person put on St. Anger in another room, first time anyone had heard it.

Was too wasted to get up and turn it off/smash with rock and was forced to endure it from beginning to end.

Now there's a responsible drinking message for all you kids out there!
Never get so wasted you can't turn off St. Anger!


----------



## wespaul (Dec 19, 2012)

Preordering this baby. Hope it comes with an autographed poster like Panic did. Buying the meet and greet package for their OKC show next year, too. The only album I was ever underwhelmed with was Sworn. Soilwork is way more hit than miss for me. After this track, my body is ready.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 19, 2012)

After the last, I was _not_ expecting that. Still Soilwork, and very noticeably so, but much tighter. More of a kick to the gut than anything they've put out in a while.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool song ....but misses Peter Wicher's magic touch imho


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Dec 19, 2012)

Loved it no complaints.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 19, 2012)

This does not suck at all... I'm a fan of pretty much everything Soilwork has ever recorded and this is very pleasing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow. I was blown away by this. Did Christian Alvestam do guest vocals or was that all Bjorn?


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 20, 2012)

That was actually pretty damned good, raved about it to my bandmates as well! Considering the fact that I gave up on them after Stabbing The Drama...this rules!

I want to hear more of Speed's clean vocals, though.


----------



## Joose (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel that, for me, this new album will be up there with Stabbing The Drama and Natural Born Chaos. I love ALL Soilwork, but those 2 just spoke to me.

Can't get enough of this track. Dirky Dirk blasting through the clean vocals, love it.


----------



## Misanthropy (Dec 20, 2012)

Digging this song very much, didn't enjoy panic as much as the previous releases, though this song has me looking forward to the double album.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 20, 2012)

I listened to Sworn to a Great Divide today for the first time, it's weird how the songs are much better than Stabbing the Drama and Panic Broadcast but the sound is AWFUL. It sounds worse than the chainheart machine. I wonder what happened! It's so distracting I dunno if I'll listen to it again, but yeah, some great songs on there. Listened to Panic Broadcast again and it's not as good as I thought on first listen, it has a couple good songs but mostly it's just kinda by the numbers. Still better than Stabbing the Drama but that's not saying a whole lot. This single has me thinking the new one will probably be better than the last three, with that classic soilwork guitar sound all it really has to do is not be terrible and I'll love it.


----------



## Joose (Dec 21, 2012)

^I must strongly disagree there. Stabbing The Drama's songwriting is so, so good to my ears. But that's just my opinion, and I really do love every Soilwork album.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Dec 21, 2012)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## youheardme (Dec 21, 2012)

These guys rule. Can't wait for this release


----------



## Zer01 (Dec 21, 2012)

There's just something about Wichers I never liked. "Sworn" is the only thing by them I really like, and maybe a couple songs off NBC. I know I'm in the minority there.

TL;DR - I'm excited for this!


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is the official youtube video. The quality is a bit better. Also, I don't get why so many people didn't like sworn to a great divide. That is my favorite soilwork album.


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 21, 2012)

^Im w/ you on that one. For me, Stabbing the Drama is by far the worst. Title track and Nerve are the only songs worth listening to on that one. and i generally like everything Soilwork does.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vocals drumming and instrumentation are next level. Definitely progressed. Stabbing the Drama is my favourite and I've been a fan since Chainheart.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, awesome track and I always love hearing Dirk's drumming!


----------



## Joose (Dec 22, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> ^Im w/ you on that one. For me, Stabbing the Drama is by far the worst. Title track and Nerve are the only songs worth listening to on that one. and i generally like everything Soilwork does.



Sucks for y'all. 

The Crestfallen, Observation Slave, Distance... gah, the whole album kicks ass.

I don't wanna wait till March for the new one!


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 22, 2012)

im gonna have to revisit StD I guess. never really stood out to me.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 22, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Also, I don't get why so many people didn't like sworn to a great divide. That is my favorite soilwork album.



The guitars sound really thin. It's pretty hard to listen to that album. The production really wasn't happening. Some of the songs are pretty good, but it's really hard to look past how bad everything sounds. If there was ever an album that needed to be remastered, it's that one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 22, 2012)

There's no accounting for taste, but it always made me laugh that some people can't appreciate good music just because they don't like the production quality. I will listen to a midi if the composition is good and have no issue with it. There is some stellar black metal that sounds like fucking dick. How about some old school classic rock? Early Steely Dan sounds pretty poor. How about Pink Floyd? Good music, but terrible production by today's standards. How about some of the excellent musicians on YouTube that haven't quite mastered their production skills? Not worth while? Is it then better to listen to lame music with awesome production, rather than awesome music with terrible production? I dunno, it's just funny to me.

Anyway, "Sworn to a Great Divide" is an awesome album. I like to think it just has it's own sound to it, rather than thinking it sounds bad.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 22, 2012)

Every Soilwork album sounds very different and that is awesome because it gives every record a certain character. People nowadays are too obsessed with joey sturgis and other "modern" producers who, their choice or not, make every band sound the exact same.
Natural Born Chaos to FN5 was a complete 180 production wise, and those two records sound vastly different even though the songwriting didn't change that much.

Sworn's production was a bit hit or miss in the sense that in my opinion it worked perfectly for the fast tracks like Pittsburgh Syndrome or As The Sleeper Awakes, but it felt too distorted and buzzy for stuff like Sick Heart River (one of my favourite songs by them)

One of my favourite productions of all time is Drudenhaus by Anorexia Nervosa. By today's standards it sounds like shit, but it creates a sick vibe that you can't just replicate with presets and samples used by another band


----------



## Joose (Dec 22, 2012)

^Hmmm, NBC and FNF, beyond production, had pretty different approaches to songwriting, in my opinion. NBC is my all-time favorite Soilwork album; whereas FNF (though I love it) is behind Stabbing The Drama, The Panic Broadcast, Sworn To A Great Divide and A Predator's Portrait.

As for Sworn's production...

It's just the guitars. Drums and vocals sound incredible. Those Kranks were just a poor choice.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn. No longer up.

Is it up anywhere else? I don't even know the name to look


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 22, 2012)

there you go man


----------



## Joose (Dec 22, 2012)

^All the quotes from reviewers in that video make me so goddamn impatient.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 23, 2012)

WhiteWalls said:


> Sworn's production was a bit hit or miss in the sense that in my opinion it worked perfectly for the fast tracks like Pittsburgh Syndrome or As The Sleeper Awakes, but it felt too distorted and buzzy for stuff like Sick Heart River (one of my favourite songs by them)



So production _does _matter 

I always felt that STAGD was the odd album out. It feels like they were wanting to go in a different direction, and didn't completely pull the trigger. Peter Wichers said he felt it was a safe album, and I completely agree. It's not as bad as people make it out to be, but it's not hard to figure out why it doesn't sit well with people.



Adam Of Angels said:


> There's no accounting for taste, but it always made me laugh that some people can't appreciate good music just because they don't like the production quality. I will listen to a midi if the composition is good and have no issue with it. There is some stellar black metal that sounds like fucking dick. How about some old school classic rock? Early Steely Dan sounds pretty poor. How about Pink Floyd? Good music, but terrible production by today's standards. How about some of the excellent musicians on YouTube that haven't quite mastered their production skills? Not worth while? Is it then better to listen to lame music with awesome production, rather than awesome music with terrible production? I dunno, it's just funny to me.



I think it's hilarious to take an opinion to the extreme. Who said anything about musicians on YouTube? Is that what we're comparing Soilwork to, now? But, yeah...I agree --funny stuff.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2012)

wespaul said:


> So production _does _matter
> 
> I always felt that STAGD was the odd album out. It feels like they were wanting to go in a different direction, and didn't completely pull the trigger. Peter Wichers said he felt it was a safe album, and I completely agree. It's not as bad as people make it out to be, but it's not hard to figure out why it doesn't sit well with people.
> 
> ...



I wasn't exactly making any assumptions about what you said, it's just that your post reminded me of how many times I've run into that issue. I would have quoted you if I were directly addressing your comments.

Either way, though, it doesn't matter if somebody is as big as Metallica or as obscure and unknown as somebody on YouTube, production quality doesn't make or break a good composition. That was the point I was making.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 23, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wasn't exactly making any assumptions about what you said, it's just that your post reminded me of how many times I've run into that issue. I would have quoted you if I were directly addressing your comments.
> 
> Either way, though, it doesn't matter if somebody is as big as Metallica or as obscure and unknown as somebody on YouTube, production quality doesn't make or break a good composition. That was the point I was making.



I didn't need you to quote my post to know that you were commenting on it, especially considering they're back to back, and you're addressing the very thing I was talking about.

And who said that production quality makes or breaks a composition? All that was being said was that bad production can make it less enjoyable to listen to. Even the guy that agreed with you admitted as much.

What a weird thing to argue about..


----------



## Joose (Dec 23, 2012)

STAGD kicks ass. The guitar tone does not. It just weakens some seriously big/powerful riffs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2012)

wespaul said:


> I didn't need you to quote my post to know that you were commenting on it, especially considering they're back to back, and you're addressing the very thing I was talking about.
> 
> And who said that production quality makes or breaks a composition? All that was being said was that bad production can make it less enjoyable to listen to. Even the guy that agreed with you admitted as much.
> 
> What a weird thing to argue about..



You are arguing, I'm just making comments. Like I said, I was merely commenting on the issue because somebody brought it up. Trust me when I say that your mentioning of it was NOT the first time it's been discussed (and that issue has been discussed concerning that album in particular). 

If I addressed an issue that you did not, then why defend yourself? Relax, man, we're cool.


----------



## linchpin (Dec 23, 2012)

If they re-recorded the guitars on STAGD and kept everything else as it is then release it as a download-only... I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn, it IS really good.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 23, 2012)

This is getting out of hand. You're arguing whether or not production breaks a composition. It's no big deal. Whatever.

Back on topic:

I'm stoked for this album. Video clips they've posted on their Facebook page had me pumped before this single release. It's going to be a long wait 

http://www.facebook.com/v/426788140691159

http://www.facebook.com/v/425415144161792


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2012)

It's not getting out of hand in the slightest - I feel like you're reading something other than what I'm typing. You literally said that its hard to look past the production on that album, which is something Ive heard about that album since it came out, and I said I didn't let production quality interrupt my enjoyment of music. That's all. I think you misread or misinterpreted everything else. So again, just relax - I'm not picking a fight with you.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 23, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> There's no accounting for taste, but it always made me laugh that some people can't appreciate good music just because they don't like the production quality. I will listen to a midi if the composition is good and have no issue with it. There is some stellar black metal that sounds like fucking dick. How about some old school classic rock? Early Steely Dan sounds pretty poor. How about Pink Floyd? Good music, but terrible production by today's standards. How about some of the excellent musicians on YouTube that haven't quite mastered their production skills? Not worth while? Is it then better to listen to lame music with awesome production, rather than awesome music with terrible production? I dunno, it's just funny to me.
> 
> Anyway, "Sworn to a Great Divide" is an awesome album. I like to think it just has it's own sound to it, rather than thinking it sounds bad.



There's a difference between production that isn't "modern and big" and production that actively works against whatever the album's trying to accomplish. It's fine for black metal albums to sound like ass since it usually fits the overall aesthetic, hearing say "Natten's Madrigal" with the production of Dimmu Borgir would probably not improve it and might even make it worse. Pink Floyd seems like a weird band to bring up as an example of "bad sound," their albums are crystal clear and sound great, you can very clearly tell what's going on with all the instruments and I don't think I've ever heard any other complaints about the sound of them. Maybe some of their less popular albums that I haven't heard sound worse or something?

Anyway, the point is it's not just "wah the guitars don't sound good I hate everything that wasn't produced by Andy Sneap" it's that it sounds like they were having serious budgetary problems since it sticks out like a sore thumb in their entire discography. They're a band that's mostly just about big epic poppy choruses and loud heavy guitars and when the sound works against both of those things it decreases my enjoyment! If they were a band like At the Gates or something it would be fine if the sound was like that but they've deliberately been going for a slick, catchy style for quite a while now.

In conclusion, it's nto a bad album but I think the production really does make it worse and I don't think it's fair to dismiss any criticisms of that!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2012)

It is easy for me to look past the production quality of that album and enjoy it, because it's a great album.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 23, 2012)

sounds like Jens Bogren did a great job with this one!


----------



## wespaul (Dec 23, 2012)

Another video that has me pumped for the new album:

http://www.facebook.com/v/433074406729199


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 24, 2012)

I will listen to the new song tomorrow. just want to weigh in and say I guess I'm more of a fan of "new" soilwork. really don't like much of of anything before stabbing the drama. sworn to a great divide is likely an album I'll listen to the rest of my life. panic broadcast has like 4 absolutely badass songs and the rest are ok but still listenable. just reading the comments on this new song has me really excited! I was just wondering the other day when some new soilwork was gonna come out. does suck we gotta wait until march :/


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 24, 2012)

@Adam Of Angels,wespaul,wankerness

On this Sworn to a great divide thing...
It was the last album of their's I bought and I gave up on them after. Very hit a miss song wise with a lot of variety (metal, introspection, who knows what). 

The thing that stuck out to me was that the "singles" on the album were aimed at night clubs/metal clubs to get the floor pumping.

The hard part for DJ's playing metal is that intelligent music clears the floor, after all not even the Russian ballet can dance to Dream Theater, for example.
The non-filler material on STAG was great for this as it works well in clubs.

_For example_



^


> *Soilwork Discography* said...
> _The band took part on an American tour with co-headliners Lamb of God and Killswitch Engage, as well as DevilDriver._



My guess it was written to appeal to an American audience and support the acts they were touring with, best supporting their business responsibilities.
Sounds quite generic to me... Sorry. 

Old stuff was more original, IMO.
I really like this band so my criticism is intended gently. For a while there the Scandinavian bands truly ruled the world of metal. 
Although I have a lot of LOG and KE, those bands are best presented in a cherry picked set list, rather than as a full LP. Soilwork always managed to make great albums, hopefully they can return to the greatness of the past, rather then being merely *Good*. 




*METAAAAALLLLL!!!!!*

If there was one specific thing about them worth mentioning, it's the use of *blues riffs in metal*. In the olden days it was a nice contrast and well balanced. After a while it became a unique selling point of the band, verging on over use on the new material forsaking their black/thrash commitments which I associated with their style. After all, come on, it's metal.. not chicken picken' time.

On this production debate, for me it's the loss of potential awesome which upsets me about poorly recorded music, in general.
This loss grieves me so greatly that I prefer not to listen to badly recorded music, when possible.

Metal Mixing prioirty #1; MAINTAIN THE QUANTITIES OF AWESOME!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 24, 2012)

^the example you gave was from "Stabbing the Drama". 

I really don't think they put songs on the album in hopes of getting play time in night clubs, and since Soilwork is those guys' baby, I'd have to figure that they've not yet compromised their baby just to sell out, especially since the bit of extra attention wouldn't be enough to warrant such a thing. "Sworn to a Great Divide" is the only Soilwork album to date without Peter Wichers having written any part of it, so any dramatic difference in direction on it can be attributed to that fact.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 24, 2012)

For me personally, Soilwork has gotten better and better. The Panic Broadcast is by far my favorite album of theirs.

Being a lead-oriented guitarist, leads and riffage are a big deal to me. And their older stuff, while the playing was solid, wasn't what I'd call outstanding. Then TPB hit, and holy crap, there are solos and leads all over the place and they're _sick_. There was obviously some serious woodshedding going on between albums.

This looks to continue the evolution, and I love it. Great hooks underscored by excellent musicianship. Granted it's not like a radical departure from the sound we're all used to, but I don't want their version of _Heritage_. They're keeping all the intensity and tight songwriting that's made me like them while becoming better players. That's a good thing.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 24, 2012)

Grand Failure Anthem is probably my favorite song of theirs, just love everything about it. Shadowchild is a close second. It's sort of strange since I don't like that album as a whole all that much.

Stabbing the Drama was something that I only listened to about twice and my reaction was just that it seemed a lot rawer soundwise from the extremely catchy bubblegum popmetal choruses and synths of Figure Number Five and like it was intended to attract the audience for like, Shadows Fall and other such bands that I hated. I probably didn't give it a fair listen.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 24, 2012)

littledoc said:


> For me personally, Soilwork has gotten better and better. The Panic Broadcast is by far my favorite album of theirs.
> 
> Being a lead-oriented guitarist, leads and riffage are a big deal to me. And their older stuff, while the playing was solid, wasn't what I'd call outstanding. Then TPB hit, and holy crap, there are solos and leads all over the place and they're _sick_. There was obviously some serious woodshedding going on between albums.
> 
> This looks to continue the evolution, and I love it. Great hooks underscored by excellent musicianship. Granted it's not like a radical departure from the sound we're all used to, but I don't want their version of _Heritage_. They're keeping all the intensity and tight songwriting that's made me like them while becoming better players. That's a good thing.




But Chainheart Machine is full of great leads!


----------



## Joose (Dec 24, 2012)

^Yes it is. But even more with every album after. 

Man I just can't wait for this album... err, these albumS! So fuckin' awesome they're doing a double. 

Proudest moment with my old band was opening for these dudes, no doubt about it. Can't wait to see them in April!


----------



## Drowner (Dec 24, 2012)

WhiteWalls said:


> Every Soilwork album sounds very different and that is awesome because it gives every record a certain character. People nowadays are too obsessed with joey sturgis and other "modern" producers who, their choice or not, make every band sound the exact same.
> Natural Born Chaos to FN5 was a complete 180 production wise, and those two records sound vastly different even though the songwriting didn't change that much.



Case in point, everything Adam D touches.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Joose (Jan 9, 2013)

^That was very nice to listen to. This album is going to be so damn good...


----------



## engage757 (Jan 9, 2013)

goherpsNderp said:


> not bad, but the last 2 albums tricked me the same way. good-but-not-great song released, giving hope the rest of the album will be great, and then ends up being super formulaic and (imo) boring.
> 
> i hope im wrong.




It's ok, you are. 

I haven't heard any Soilwork I disliked! ALWAYS love them! 


Just kidding by the way broseph, no disrespect intended.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the new song a lot. Cleans sound good too!


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its better than Newsted's SoldierHead...LOL


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a feeling that this album is going to be absolutely baller.


----------



## Joose (Jan 18, 2013)

That single kicks assssssss!!!


----------



## linchpin (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow....


----------



## Joose (Jan 18, 2013)

Reminds me of the Figure Number Five era a little. Love it.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuck! From the first two singles, this album sounds like it is going to be amazing!! I cant wait to hear the whole album.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 19, 2013)

Good lord. These last 2 singles have been 2 of the best Soilwork songs I've ever heard. Really looking forward to this album now!


----------



## Joose (Jan 19, 2013)

If anyone downloads it from the Nuclear Blast site and wants to email it to me, because I only have a phone, message me. It'd be much appreciated! I want to listen in my car, youtube streams blow.

Not on SoundCloud yet either.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2013)

Soilwork are the frigging bomb guy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 20, 2013)

Just listened to the new song and the various clips, not blown away. Natural Born Chaos was the last Soilwork album I liked, I thought Stabbing the Drama was dreadful. It just feels like they've lost the magic.


----------



## Joose (Jan 20, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just listened to the new song and the various clips, not blown away. Natural Born Chaos was the last Soilwork album I liked, I thought Stabbing the Drama was dreadful. It just feels like they've lost the magic.



Boooooooooo.

Lol naw, it is what it is. Still no Soilwork I dislike. In fact, no Soilwork that I don't love.


----------



## dax21 (Jan 20, 2013)

I never cared much for Soilwork but that is easily one of the best choruses they ever wrote.
Production sounds pretty good too.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 20, 2013)

Joose said:


> Reminds me of the Figure Number Five era a little. Love it.



It sounds like Figure Number Five but with the guitar wankery of their earlier stuff. Pretty good song, though it didn't seem to have that great rhythm tone that was present on the previous song posted in this thread. I guess it's just cause they don't really play any non-palm muted low notes on it. I'll get this album for sure based on this and the last single and that teaser.


----------



## DXL (Jan 20, 2013)

it says that the video is unavailable for me, what's the name of it so i can search for other videos of it?


----------



## wankerness (Jan 21, 2013)

This momentary bliss


----------



## DXL (Jan 21, 2013)

holy crap this is good


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 30, 2013)

I am fucking stoked for this! Soilwork have recently become one of my favourite bands. They make it all sound so easy...


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am fucking stoked for this! Soilwork have recently become one of my favourite bands. They make it all sound so easy...



Yes, their songs are so bouncy and catchy that everything they do that's incredibly technical doesn't stick out as being so until you try and play it. A lot of stuff on their early albums especially is wayyyy beyond my abilities, haha.


----------



## s4tch (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Joose (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuckin' A, man... fuckin' A.

This really is shaping up to be their best work to date.

I wanted to dance around just like Stig there haha.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2013)

I fucking love this band!


----------



## DLG (Feb 1, 2013)

liking it


----------



## Metal_Webb (Feb 1, 2013)

I had to listen to the new one about 6 times before work this morning.
That chorus.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2013)

I've got to say I'm slightly disappointed by that, the first thing they released off the new album sounded like it had the Natural Born Chaos guitar tone back and both these subsequent songs have had the sterile Figure Number Five sound instead, and all three of them have gotten progressively less technical. BAIT AND SWITCH, I TELL YA. This song sounds like it could be on Figure Number Five (besides that blastbeat) which isn't a bad thing, it's very catchy I just hope there's more stuff like the first two songs and that this is the POP SINGLE or whatever. Still, I like it more than anything on the last few albums! Another Figure Number Five would be a step in the right direction tbh, that was the last album of theirs I really listened to a lot.


----------



## Joose (Feb 2, 2013)

That bridge/solo section... I can't begin to tell y'all how many times I just kept listening to that part.

There's a reason this is a double album... That's 3 1/2 songs I've heard so far, and they're all very different, but all clearly Soilwork. That teaser of "Antidotes In Passing" got taken down. 

"Rise Above The Sentiment" doesn't really sound like any era of Soilwork, to me. It's just new and incredible.


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I've got to say I'm slightly disappointed by that, the first thing they released off the new album sounded like it had the Natural Born Chaos guitar tone back and both these subsequent songs have had the sterile Figure Number Five sound instead, and all three of them have gotten progressively less technical. BAIT AND SWITCH, I TELL YA. This song sounds like it could be on Figure Number Five (besides that blastbeat) which isn't a bad thing, it's very catchy I just hope there's more stuff like the first two songs and that this is the POP SINGLE or whatever. Still, I like it more than anything on the last few albums! Another Figure Number Five would be a step in the right direction tbh, that was the last album of theirs I really listened to a lot.



it's a double album. I'm sure it'll be a smorgasbord of sound.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 2, 2013)

So this far I'm really looking forward to this record. "Spectrum of eternity" sounds great to me, but after they released "This momentary bliss" I got a bit worried because while still a good song, to me it sounded like one of those songs you can listen to, enjoy, and immediatly forget afterwards, the kind of insignificant song that I fear will fill half of the double album. "Rise above the sentiment" on the other hand sounds great again  I just hope those two are not the best songs on the record


----------



## Joose (Feb 2, 2013)

^With all the reviews I've read, I really don't think you have to worry about filler songs. "This Momentary Bliss" doesn't sound like filler to me, just a good one for radio stations.


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Chainheart Machine>Rest of Soilwork's discography.

Honestly now, soilwork sounds like a pop band. Poppy choruses and all that. They've just gone downhill IMHO.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 3, 2013)

I fail to see how mixing some poppy elements into your music is bad. 

That said, this has to be one of those albums I'm gonna pre-order.


----------



## oddcam (Feb 3, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> I had to listen to the new one about 6 times before work this morning.
> That chorus.




Listening to the chorus while this image plays is pretty great too lol.


----------



## Joose (Feb 3, 2013)

Asrial said:


> I fail to see how mixing some poppy elements into your music is bad.
> 
> That said, this has to be one of those albums I'm gonna pre-order.



Some people don't like maturity in their metal. I can understand it. 


Can anyone else honestly say they don't feel Mr Wichers' absence? It was obvious in the past. Now though, it sounds just as big, melodic and great as anything they've done with Peter.


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wouldn't call mixing pop elements into metal maturity lol. What I see being a mature metal band is being more calculated. Finding a sound and building off of it, which soil work has certainly done, but I don't like it. It seems like they're trying to hard to appeal to the nu metal fans/alternative metal fans.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 3, 2013)

I honestly can't see what you are trying to say here. Compared to Panic Broadcast and Sworn to a Great Divide, which is 6 years mind you, it can be noted it's slightly tighter and got some more melody.
And when comparing to the two first records... Just skipped through them, and as far as I could hear, they're less melodic and didn't use clean vocals on those albums. They matured into using cleans and melodies to offset their heavier parts. Something heavy seems heavier when put next to something light.

And that last statement... What? How on earth can you hear anything remotely close to something nu metal'ish? And alternative metal, well, they _are_ listed as alternative metal way back since Natural Born Chaos according to Wikipedia, and even then, their earliest material does share a lot with their newer IMO.


----------



## Joose (Feb 3, 2013)

All sounds like it flows to me. 

I haven't looked forward to an album this much in years.

Edit: Asrial's got it spot on. I didn't mean poppy means mature. I don't think they've ever been poppy. I meant they've matured into melody, phenomenally powerful clean vocals, great lyrics and vibes, etc.


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Like I said, they are definitely a mature band. But their mix of melo death and alt metal just isn't for me.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 3, 2013)

Clean vocals and poppy choruses have been a huge part of Soilwork's sound since 2001, which means 7 out of 9 albums. So when people say "I don't like Soilwork's new sound", they really mean "I don't like Soilwork"


----------



## chewpac (Feb 3, 2013)

rise above the sentiment is the coolest thing i've heard from them in a while! looking forward to this, now! thanks for posting.


----------



## Nonexistant27 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's hilarious how different soilwork fans can be, my favorites are easily the first 3 albums, they have such epic epic solos, melodies, and I thought they kinda brought it back with panic, but I'm really excited for the double album as well, the music video is my least favorite song they've put out from the new album, it still sounds pretty good tho

soilwork was my favorite band ever for a long time, I'm still a little skeptical without peter or ola, it doesn't sound like the same band, idk how to describe it, but I still like it

this stuff never gets old to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnsk0lfnHJQ


----------



## ChrisRushing (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't liked anything since Figure Number 5 and their early stuff are some of my favorites. So far this sounds really good. I look forward to hearing the entire album.


----------



## dax21 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Joose (Feb 8, 2013)

^"Whispers And Lights" sounds in-fuckin-credible!

Well, everything did, actually. I need this, now.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope there's a 100% acoustic track on this album, because it'd be awesome and it'd make so many people's heads explode.


----------



## Joose (Feb 9, 2013)

^I think that would be rad as fuck. I bet they'd write a great one.

I'm so anxious for Disc 2's track by track now lol.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 9, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I hope there's a 100% acoustic track on this album, because it'd be awesome and it'd make so many people's heads explode.



Did you hear the "Vesta" sample in that vid two posts back?


----------



## Joose (Feb 9, 2013)

^The acoustic sounded awesome on it. But we don't know if it's 100% acoustic or not.


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 9, 2013)

The Living Infinite sounds really really good. I'm the one that had the Antidotes In Passing teaser up, damn Nuclear Blast for taking it down. I'm going to re-upload it shortly for those who haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 9, 2013)

Joose said:


> That teaser of "Antidotes In Passing" got taken down.


Here ya go! Re-uploaded it.


----------



## Zer01 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dagerga123 said:


> Here ya go! Re-uploaded it.




Wow! I like!


----------



## Joose (Feb 9, 2013)

Dagerga123 said:


> Here ya go! Re-uploaded it.




Sweet! Thanks!

I'm so impressed with everything I've heard so far. Bjorn, Dirk and Ola just keep getting better and more epic with everything they do. Sylvain and David clearly mesh in a Hell of a way. Sounds like Sven got to really open up for this one too.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 9, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^The acoustic sounded awesome on it. But we don't know if it's 100% acoustic or not.



I don't think it's 100%, because they actually said "acoustic intro", and when it went back to them to talk about the song, you could hear distortion in the song playing under them.

It's still a really cool slide piece, though.


----------



## Joose (Feb 10, 2013)

^Indeed it is.

I just can't wait to hear "Whispers And Lights". I'm an absolute sucker for huge choruses. Plus, that intro has somewhat of a Sybreed feel to it.


----------



## Zer01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Part 2

Holy crap I can't wait for this!


----------



## Joose (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy shit... "Owls Predict, Oracles Stand Guard" is like their version of Meshuggah's "Bleed"; incredible!

3 1/2 songs and 16 previews, 5 stars from me already. Fuckin ace, Soilwork.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 12, 2013)

Joose said:


> Holy shit... "Owls Predict, Oracles Stand Guard" is like their version of Meshuggah's "Bleed"; incredible!
> 
> 3 1/2 songs and 16 previews, 5 stars from me already. Fuckin ace, Soilwork.



Sounds more like "Demon's Name is Surveillance" but minus anything complex rhythmically!

I have a hard time watching these videos, they dont' have much to say and most of the video is just them mumbling. I've just been skipping to the song titles people say something about. I sorta ruined some of the surprise on Koloss by listening to about 2 minutes worth of samples of every song before it came out, I think I'll just wait and have no idea what half the tracks sound like on this one.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 16, 2013)

There is a longer sample of "Long Live The Misanthrope" on itunes, sounds amazing.


----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2013)

^I wish there were clips on iTunes mobile.


----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2013)

"Long Live The Misanthrope" is available on iTunes Sweden. But it's also floating around the internet. 

It's easily my favorite so far. What an epic song.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah, dat solo!
great song


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just uploaded "Long Live The Misanthrope" for you guys. Here it is. Enjoy!


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dagerga123 said:


> Just uploaded "Long Live The Misanthrope" for you guys. Here it is. Enjoy!


Woops, here it is.


----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2013)

Dagerga123 said:


> Woops, here it is.




Nice! Should make it available on mobile.


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Joose said:


> Nice! Should make it available on mobile.


I have no control over that unfortunately.


----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2013)

^Really? Weird. I have the song, I just wanted to post it on FB, where most of my friends will be on their phones lol.

I can't get enough of the song. It's so damn good.


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^Really? Weird. I have the song, I just wanted to post it on FB, where most of my friends will be on their phones lol.
> I can't get enough of the song. It's so damn good.


It's very good. I've listened to it like 20 time already. The Living Infinite needs to hurry up. I'm dying to hear the rest.


----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2013)

The solo section is almost Scar Symmetry-ish, which is bad ass. Love the vocal melodies in the chorus as well.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a great album. "Tongue" is probably the best song since Song of the damned and the chainheart machine titletrack. But every song is pretty damn good.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2013)

The rhythm guitar tone's weird on this album, sometimes it sounds like their old awesome 5150 sound that they had from chainheart machine through natural born chaos and other times it sounds like the bland modern sound that figure number five had. Despite the odd tone differences the production overall is really great and the songwriting is even better. It's weird how even with two discs of material it's more consistently awesome than anything else they've ever done besides maybe Natural Born Chaos. It reminds me the most of Natural Born Chaos songwise too. It's a LOT more technical than figure number five but has the catchy choruses of that album more than the earlier stuff. It also has a lot of ballady songs which were few and far between on all albums besides Figure Number Five.

3:45 on Long Live the Misanthrope, man how I've missed that guitar tone! 

Antidotes in Passing sure doesn't sound like anything else I remember them doing, I like it, I bet it will get some hate for sounding like alt rock or something.

Tongue is awesome, definitely one of my favorite songs by them ever.

Realm of the Wasted is about equal to tongue, other best song on the album imo.

Windswept Mercy has such cheesy intro vocals but I love it, haha.

The only part of the entire album I outright disliked was the first half of Owls Predict, Oracles Stand Guard, but even that has some cool instrumental interludes in the second half which remind me of old Novembre. Well, the couple short instrumentals don't really count as good songs either, but the first half of this is the only one that makes me want to hit the skip button.


----------



## dax21 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm loving the fuck out of Parasite Blues, that George Michael-esque chorus is catchy as hell.
I'm not going to comment on the songs until I've listened to the album at least 5 or 6 times, an hour and a half of music is not that easy to digest and memorize. But I will say there is more filler material than it should be on the initial listen. 

There are also quite a few weird transitions within song structures, there will be a nice, semi-melancholic melody/phrase going on and suddenly they change to that jumpy, party signature riffage that I really don't like so much. Though it's nothing new for Soilwork.


----------



## Joose (Feb 20, 2013)

This album is like... an instant Greatest Hits.

I mean damn! Heavy, melodic, interesting, catchy and absolutely full of surprises.

Can't wait to get my physical copy and shirt!


----------



## wespaul (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh my god, this album is the best thing I've heard in a *LONG* time.

Just...

Oh my god...

I'm a total Wichers fanboy, and I was worried what it would sound like without him. Part of me is happy that it sounds awesome, and another part is sort of sad for Peter, in a weird way.

David Andersson brings a completely different dynamic to the band, though. I absolutely love his parts on this album.

This album is great. Really great. I can't wait to get my double LP pre-order and get it signed when I see them OKC.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 22, 2013)

wespaul said:


> Oh my god, this album is the best thing I've heard in a *LONG* time.
> 
> Just...
> 
> ...



+1 on everything.

I am blown away by this album. I was expecting something very strong because of "This momentary bliss", but the entire record is even better then expected.

Just listen to the two title tracks back to back, awesome awesome awesome. Favourite so far besides those two: "Memories confined"!


----------



## chaosimminent (Feb 22, 2013)

I was pretty worried when I heard Wichers wouldn't be on it but after a couple listens I'm thoroughly impressed. I'll be listening most of the day here at work


----------



## linchpin (Feb 22, 2013)

chaosimminent said:


> I was pretty worried when I heard Wichers wouldn't be on it but after a couple listens I'm thoroughly impressed. I'll be listening most of the day here at work


Same here, he's not the key member everyone says he is.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 22, 2013)

"Drowning in silence"! Nuff said.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 22, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Same here, he's not the key member everyone says he is.


I still feel that is untrue, because I think we he did best with the last record was re-instill the necessity for groove & feel back in Soilwork that they had seriously lost on the record prior without him. Much like Miagi, a Wichers lesson is likely not easily forgotten 
-Brent


----------



## chaosimminent (Feb 22, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Same here, he's not the key member everyone says he is.



Well I wasn't into sworn to a great divide at all and that was my first experience with soilwork without Wichers and that album felt very weak to me but this one to me is the strongest album since Natural.


----------



## Joose (Feb 22, 2013)

Glosni said:


> "Drowning in silence"! Nuff said.



What a chorus.

I'm starting to feel like that can be said for every song though. But hey, if it doesn't have a good chorus, I don't wanna hear it anyway.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 22, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> I still feel that is untrue, because I think we he did best with the last record was re-instill the necessity for groove & feel back in Soilwork that they had seriously lost on the record prior without him. Much like Miagi, a Wichers lesson is likely not easily forgotten
> -Brent


I do feel there was a lot of groove and feel in STAGD and we would have heard it in all its glory if wasn't for that horrid guitar tone but yes, he is an important member of Soilwork in terms of shaping them into essentially what they are now, that I fully recognise... but the band as a whole has surpassed the importance of its members. (_apart from Speed's voice_)


----------



## wespaul (Feb 23, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Same here, he's not the key member everyone says he is.



I disagree. Just because this album is good in spite of Peter not being on it doesn't minimize his contributions to their earlier albums.

OT, Sylvain reminds me a lot of a younger Chibs from Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 23, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I disagree. Just because this album is good in spite of Peter not being on it doesn't minimize his contributions to their earlier albums.


I made sure I added that bit of detail on my last post before I get set on fire.


----------



## Dagerga123 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm loving The Living Infinite. The chorus on Tongue is just pure amazing. I decided to make a video of all the choruses on The Living Infinite out of boredom. Enjoy folks.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 24, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Same here, he's not the key member everyone says he is.



Not even close to accurate. Peter has a huge hand in everything Soilwork. And I am sure he still does to some degree. Principal songwriter, lead guitarist, engineer, producer etc. Even when he left the first time he still assisted in many ways.

Let us not forget, that Peter also CREATED the signature Soilwork sounds.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 24, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Not even close to accurate. Peter has a huge hand in everything Soilwork. And I am sure he still does to some degree. Principal songwriter, lead guitarist, engineer, producer etc. Even when he left the first time he still assisted in many ways.
> 
> Let us not forget, that Peter also CREATED the signature Soilwork sounds.





linchpin said:


> but yes, he is an important member of Soilwork in terms of shaping them into essentially what they are now, that I fully recognise... but the band as a whole has surpassed the importance of its members. (_apart from Speed's voice_)


I said it on my previous post.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have heard pretty much every track on the album as it was leaked onto the internet. I'm not too pleased.

20 very straightforward, cobbled-together-from-riffs "modern metal" tracks are no substitute for 10 crafted tracks with actual personality. It's like they are trying the musical equivalent of "let's throw it at a wall and see what sticks" now, they didn't even bother with cutting out the filler.


I used to love Soilwork for the fact that they melded genuine musical movement and song writing into metal tracks. Everything fit together, melodies were memorable, and there was flow to it all. They deserved the attention they got because they stood head and shoulder above the "metal scene" rabble by writing actual _songs_.

Their output until this point wasn't music made by some kid in his bedroom balking at anything "catchy" or "mainstream" because he does not have the ability to make music like that. These guys were professionals, and they sounded like it.


This new records sounds like anything I could find by going to the local dive bar and watching a few messy looking teenagers plunk out songs they ripped off of whatever was hot on internet radio. Where's my Soilwork, where is that creativity I took for granted in them? A memorable melodic metal record isn't a bunch of standard power chord riffs stuck together in pro tools with the occasional pop melody shoehorned into the chorus.

Soilwork should be the band being copied by kids just on the scene wanting to get a quick deal with Metal Blade with minimum creative effort, not the other way around 



Actually, I have similar feelings for the recent Coheed and Cambria double-album experiment.


EDIT: Now for those of you who have a problem with what I just said, I have to let you know that I am talking about the bloated album as a whole. Some of the songs on the record are aright, and there are some parts of each song that are genuinely good. Unfortunately for me, a few catchy choruses and some decent riffs ripped off of better songs are not enough to make a good song, let along a good album in my opinion.


----------



## Joose (Feb 24, 2013)

^Sucks for you.

If albums like this already existed, I would agree with you. However, if you don't hear the absolute genius behind this release, that is your loss. 

20 songs. 20 wins.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 24, 2013)

Joose said:


> ^Sucks for you.
> 
> If albums like this already existed, I would agree with you. However, if you don't hear the absolute genius behind this release, that is your loss.
> 
> 20 songs. 20 wins.


A number of the songs are pretty good. I have had the record on repeat for the past 10 hours while finishing a proposal of mine. On many of the songs I didn't like before, I found enjoyable parts.

But all 20? Lolno.


When you pull out a double-album you have to bring it all the way through. In my opinion, when you put out twice the songs, you have to run the risk of being viewed with twice as much scrutiny. If this record was cut in half, I would feel much more warm feelings for it.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 24, 2013)

Well thats just your opinion and you are in the minority LLink2411.


----------



## Joose (Feb 24, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> A number of the songs are pretty good. I have had the record on repeat for the past 10 hours while finishing a proposal of mine. On many of the songs I didn't like before, I found enjoyable parts.
> 
> But all 20? Lolno.
> 
> ...



Really? Because oddly enough, I find myself listening to all 20. No 2 songs sound alike... sorry man, but like Space said, you are in the minority, by a lot... In fact, your opinion is first of its kind I have seen or heard anywhere. Every single review of this album is total praise. 

I have never claimed a Soilwork album better than Natural Born Chaos; but this just simply is. Every member was on their game for this one. 

It's a double album because there's absolutely no way in hell 8 of these could have been cut.


Edit: By the way, I meant to ask earlier; can you link me to these Metal Blade bands they copied? I could use some more of this style.


----------



## zuzek (Feb 24, 2013)

Why is Vesta's chorus so short. Dammit.

It's hard to believe the same band made STOAGD but a few years back. That album was a fun listen but, _mother of god_ have Soilwork upgraded.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> I have heard pretty much every track on the album as it was leaked onto the internet. I'm not too pleased.
> 
> 20 very straightforward, cobbled-together-from-riffs "modern metal" tracks are no substitute for 10 crafted tracks with actual personality. It's like they are trying the musical equivalent of "let's throw it at a wall and see what sticks" now, they didn't even bother with cutting out the filler.
> 
> ...



I am surprised to see this reaction, I feel like the songs are generally much more cohesive, catchy and creative than anything since NBC. Obviously basically everything you said is very subjective, I'm just surprised. It WOULD be more consistent with 10 songs, yes, but I think even the lesser ten tracks are better than the last few albums!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't heard the new one yet, because it's not out yet, but everything since NBC has been incredibly catchy. There are some amazing hooks on Figure Number Five (some of my favorite Soilwork songs here), Stabbing the Drama, and Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not at all shocked my opinion is the odd one out here. Usually my taste is the exact opposite of what the norm is here, and this is no exception.



Adam Of Angels said:


> I haven't heard the new one yet, because it's not out yet, but everything since NBC has been incredibly catchy. There are some amazing hooks on Figure Number Five (some of my favorite Soilwork songs here), Stabbing the Drama, and Sworn to a Great Divide


Those "hooks" are pretty few and far between on this record, they really toned down their "pop" influence this time around. It is pretty much why I dislike the album and those above do.


----------



## DLG (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm with LLink2411.

20 songs is way too much of Soilwork in 2013. 

The biggest problem is that they are so formulaic. It seems like they have three categories of riffs and you won't hear anything outside of that. I feel like I know what's going to happen in every song before it happens. 

The playing is top notch, the singing is stellar as always, but there is nothing exciting about Soilwork in 2013 to me. They really sound like they have no intention of trying to take even the smallest chance in their songwriting. 

I'm sure the fans of their work over the last ten years will be happy, but there is nothing about this that makes me want to spin it again and there is nothing I'll find here that the first four albums don't do better. 

If you take the best moments of this album and cut out the fat, you have something that rivals Stabbing the Drama maybe, but surely not anything off NBC or APP imo.


----------



## wespaul (Feb 25, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> they really toned down their "pop" influence this time around.



Um, what? This whole album is catchy. My girlfriend told me she couldn't get "Windswept Mercy" out of her head the whole time she was at work, and made me put the album on her iphone.

Then there's "Tongue," "Whispers and Lights," "Antidotes in Passing," and, well... I could go on. Saying they toned down their "pop" influence is just a really odd thing to say. You sure you were listening to this album while you were finishing up your proposal?


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will say though, when this new record is good it is up there with their best. Spectrum of Eternity, The Momentary Bliss, and Tongue are my current top three. Vesta and The Living Infinite I/II rounds out my top 5. Not too sure about the second disc though since I am mostly treating the record as white noise when it gets to that point.

Maybe I'm softening up to the record because I have no other music to listen to that I haven't played to death, but it is growing on me (possibly because I took the songs on the record I don't care for out of the rotation). Maybe it is just because I have been listening to it all day literally because I _want_ to like it. Or maybe it's because I've been working on this stupid thing for so long (I have had maybe 12 hours of sleep total since Thursday) that I have no more resistance.


I also just started GASing for a hardtail Jackson Kelly. Apparently I've officially fallen off the deep end.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 25, 2013)

Out of all the songs I've heard so far, only the lead video single didn't really do anything for me but i can't complain about the amount, it just means choice over restriction... more songs to like.


----------



## Joose (Feb 25, 2013)

I listen to Drowning With Silence far too often lol.

Almost all of the songs have a playcount in the 20's on my iTunes, while that song is nearing 40.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Those "hooks" are pretty few and far between on this record, they really toned down their "pop" influence this time around. It is pretty much why I dislike the album and those above do.



That's odd, this album seems to be almost 1/3 ballads, it seems more like Figure Number Five in that regard than any of the others.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

wankerness said:


> That's odd, this album seems to be almost 1/3 ballads, it seems more like Figure Number Five in that regard than any of the others.



Figure Number Five had only one "ballad", though.


----------



## Watty (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it their best work ever? Meh.

Doesn't preclude me from digging the hell out of it.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Figure Number Five had only one "ballad", though.



I guess I remembered "Overload" and "Cranking the Sirens" and "Distortion Sleep" as them just cause of their choruses/bridges. You're right that "Departure Plan" is the only full-blown one though. This one's sort of the same way, only a few are outright wimpy but a bunch more have that sort of chorus.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I guess I remembered "Overload" and "Cranking the Sirens" and "Distortion Sleep" as them just cause of their choruses/bridges. You're right that "Departure Plan" is the only full-blown one though.  This one's sort of the same way, only a few are outright wimpy but a bunch more have that sort of chorus.




Those other three are in no way ballads. I love all three, though.


----------



## Thrace (Mar 1, 2013)

First disk: 
Spectrum of Eternity
This Momentary Bliss
Tongue
The Living Infinite 
Vesta

Second disk: 
Long Live the Misanthrope 
Drowning With Silence
Leech
The Living Infinite II
Rise Above the Sentiment

This album fucking rocks, I was nervous I was only going to enjoy the songs they released before but both albums are just amazing.

They've got a sick t-shirt available with the double album preorder as well, but it's only for North America, waaaaaah


----------



## Joose (Mar 1, 2013)

^Can't wait for my shirt! Haha. 'Merica.

Drowning With Silence's chorus stays in my head forever.

As does the chorus in Parasite Blues.



...Actually, the chorus of whatever song I left off on stays in my head. Thank you, Bjorn; for your infectious choruses.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

Just came out here today. Throwing it on Spotify now, will purchase it if its as good as I'm hoping. I think all the songs released before today were some of Soilworks best, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 5, 2013)

I had it pre-ordered on iTunes. Just finishing the first disk now. Not dissappointed at all.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 5, 2013)

yes indeed this album is SICK. ive listened to spectrum of eternity about 30 times just today and already made a ring tone of the chorus of drowning with silence. maybe its better that i didnt get into soilwork until stabbing the drama, it seems most people who listened to them for a while prefer their older stuff. i absolutely love what they're doing now.


----------



## devolutionary (Mar 5, 2013)

Such a huge fucking sound! Soilwork are one of those bands that I don't listen to all the time, but I have enormous fun when I do. Fun is GOOD!


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

Finished it. LOVED it. 2103 has kicked ass musically so far


----------



## Joose (Mar 5, 2013)

SYLrules88 said:


> yes indeed this album is SICK. ive listened to spectrum of eternity about 30 times just today and already made a ring tone of the chorus of drowning with silence. maybe its better that i didnt get into soilwork until stabbing the drama, it seems most people who listened to them for a while prefer their older stuff. i absolutely love what they're doing now.



I need that ring tone lol. Best chorus ever.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 5, 2013)

Went and bought it today!







Digging it so far!  Love the production!


----------



## wespaul (Mar 5, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Went and bought it today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My turquoise double LP came in along with my shirt. Can't wait to get it signed in April, and then frame it.


----------

